

Google App Engine is ready for primetime says Reddit/Hipmunk co-founder - rajksarkar
http://gigaom.com/cloud/google-app-engine-is-ready-for-primetime-says-reddithipmunk-co-founder/?utm_source=social&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=gigaom

======
icey
Is Hipmunk running on GAE?

